# MAC OS XLion + Gentoo ?

## ciro64

Ciao egrewgissimi; mio zio mi ha voluto regalare un mac 21,5" con però cre i7 pensando appunto ad una futura compilazine tranciante  :Very Happy: 

Riesco a installare in remoto °too in ogni dove ma su classici pc wintel

Riguardo Mac sono peggio di un caprone... non so nulla o meglio non vorrei commettere aberrazioni; perciò Vi chiedo se c'è qualche link oppure avete qualche idea su come iniziare la procedura per un multiboot col sistema divino "Gentoo".....

Grazie e scusate eventuale disturbo.

Grazie

----------

## devilheart

L'installazione la fai come su un qualsiasi altro computer. L'unica accortezza riguarda il boot loader. Grub2 è in grado di avviare linux su un mac ma l'installazione è complicata. La procedura è descritta sul wiki, sezione macbook pro. Partiziona con l'utility disco di lion

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao! Se dovessi riuscire positivamente nell'operazione potresti postare qualche feedback per favore?

Grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

